# Do I replace the fork



## zxy007 (Sep 22, 2012)

Two weeks ago, I and my 2010 CAAD8 were hit by a car turning into an intersection I was passing through. The driver stopped and stated that she was responsible to the police who were called to the scene by a 3rd party. Although there didn't appear to be any major damage, I told the driver and her insurance company I was going to have the bike inspected. Turns out just about everything mechanical on the right side was either bent or missing a pin or something. I asked the LBS add to the repair estimate the cost of replacing the fork. I had read that it is a good idea to have the fork replace.

So the insurance agreed to pay to repair the bike and I decided to look a little harder at what was quoted for the replacement fork. It wasn't a Cannondale fork but a Ritchey COMP Carbon/Alum. I was a bit pissed when the LBS told me that Cannondale did not have a replacement fork for a 2010 bike. The LBS told me it was the same deal with most bike OEM's which I am going to investigate (especially before I upgrade down the road).

Thing is the replacement fork looks like a step down, it is carbon fork with alum. dropouts which IMHO is ugly. So at this point I am thinking of leaving the original fork. The LBS when they did the estimate said they removed the fork and inspected it and "detected" no damage. The alternative is to upgrade from what the LBS quoted but then I started to wonder maybe I am being hysterical. I'm indifferent to the fact that any new fork would likely be black since my bike is black and white (the original fork is white). To me it just seems odd to have a carbon fork with aluminum dropouts. 

Is there any way to test a carbon fork a micro-crack....Again the LBS says the original fork looks fine, but even though my right leg took the majority of the impact with the car as I swerved to avoid the car, I did hit her car with the front of my bike...the point being is that the car did not hit the rear of the bike.

I guess my other question is is it really true that most bike OEMs do not stock replacement forks...Here in MPLS there are very few Cannondale dealers and I have never had any luck getting any responses from the Cannondale web site.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

what size fork do you need?


----------



## zxy007 (Sep 22, 2012)

*size of fork?*

I think it is a standard 700C x 1 1/8" type..I'm not sure of the rake...it is whatever came with the CAAD8...The issue is because Cannondale does not apparently have a replacement fork, the LBS is telling me I need to get a 3rd party fork. And, as such, because there is no apparent damage to the fork I am wondering if I over-reacting by asking to have the fork replaced....I have some time because I am waiting for the insurance check. In fact, the original estimate for the bike repairs did not include the cost of a new fork. I asked for a new quote with the price of new fork included....I had thought because they are an official Cannondale re-seller I could get the same fork from the OEM....I am definitely going to research this issue with next bike....


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

Any updates? It's odd that Cannondale don't have replacement forks...


----------



## zxy007 (Sep 22, 2012)

I decided to not replace the fork and get the rest of the bike fixed. I am a bit disappointed with Cannondale and when I upgrade next I am going to do my best to make sure that the OEM does fully support their product. It could be with each line of bike having its own distinct paint scheme that it would be cost prohibitive ..I don't know ...I just remember the LBS when it sold me my CAAD assuring me that Cannondale would be able to replace my fork should something happen. I do know that here in MPLS that Cannondales seem to be experiencing a logistical issue. Erik cycle stop selling them because I was told that Cannondale could not supply enough of their bikes for sale.

Thanks for asking.


----------

